# Burning wood while cutting with bandsaw



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a grizzly G0555 14" band saw with a 3/8" blade (the one that came with it but not sure of the TPI). Set it up per book and cut a 3/4" piece of oak and worked ok. However, switched to a 1 1/2" piece of oak and attempted to cut a straight line and it burned really bad, smoked, and even heard the saw kind of bog down and it threw the breaker about 3 times on the last cut I attempted. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with it and I don't believe the saw should respond when cutting a 1 1/2" piece of hard wood. I'm pretty sure the wheels are true. Anyone have any suggestions? :boat:

Thanks!

Dustin


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Your problem is the blade that came with it. Those grizzly factory blades are good for absolutely nothing. Go get an olson blade or something along those lines.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Lose the OEM blade, and go with a Timberwolf, or Woodslicer blade. Olsons are okay too, but tend to be a bit lower performance wise and higher cost wise if you buy several. Suffolk Machinery (Timberwolf) is still offering the buy 3 get 1 free deal. I got all 4 of mine (105") for less than $65.00 shipped. My Timberwolves have been through all sorts of hard and soft woods including Southern Yellow Pine, Mesquite, Pecan, Black Walnut etc...

I have read good reviews on the Woodslicers as well...


----------



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

So the blade would really cause this big of a problem?? :blink: I did receive an olsen blade (I can't remember the size) as a spare so maybe I'll try it and see and I'll report back. It seems set up per the manual but I'll check that again as well.


----------



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, I also contacted Grizzly on this problem and it turns out that the blade that is shipped with the saw IS NOT for normal use and is ONLY to be used for setup. However, this was not mentioned in the instruction manual. I guess that's why they sent me a free blade with the purchase of the saw.


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

If you bought a woodcutting bandsaw, why would they send a blade not designed to cut wood?
That just doesn't make any sense, does it?
What do they mean by' only for setup'?
Don't you use the blade your going to cut with for setup?

I'm a bit confused..... I'm still learning to use my bandsaw. :yes:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats thier excuse for sending a cheap blade with a brand new machine. They probably realize most experienced woodworkers (I'm not including me here) throw the cheapo away and get a good blade.
This thread is helping to educate me on that point, thanks!


----------



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with you RHarkins. In fact here is the e-mail response from Grizzly: 

"_*If you also have the Timber Wolf(r) blade that was sent as a free item, please install this blade.*_ *The blade that ships on the machine is meant for set up purposes only."*





My only guess is that maybe during shipping the blade can stretch or bind potentially so they figured it isn't worth normal use once setup. I do know that I have a problem with them not mentioning this in their instruction manual.:icon_confused:


----------



## pjl (May 19, 2009)

Grizzly is not the only manufacter that equips their saws with useless blades. My Delta table saw came with a blade that looked like it was stamped out of a car fender. Why these companies cut corners on the most important part is beond me!

Paul


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

i believe All of the Ridgid brand blades they sell at HD are just for setup purposes as well.


----------



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

Just a followup, I installed the other blade that they sent me last night and it cut like butter. HUGE improvement. Thanks to everyone who pointed me in the right direction.

Dustin


----------

